# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Tretii Park tuli Kamppiin

## Kai Sillanpää

Jo jonkin aikaa odoteltu pietarilaisen AO Tretii Parkin (3park.ru) Pietari - Lappeenranta - Helsinki-linja käynnistyi huhtikuun lopulla, tänään bongasin heidän Golden Dragoninsa lähdössä Kampista 15:45: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/40815059473
Vuoropareja on tosiaan vain yksi päivässä ainakin toistaiseksi.

----------


## markus1979

Lipun voi ostaa ainakin täältä:

https://buybusticket.ru/avtobus-khel...t-peterburg-ru

Katsoin keskiviikolle ja hinta 1100 rub, eli 15 euroa. Lappeenrannasta näemmä pääsee 400 ruplalla, eli noin 5,5 eurolla Pietariin. Lähtöaika 19:25:

https://buybusticket.ru/avtobus-lapp...t-peterburg-ru

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Kiinnostavaa kalustoa ainakin, ei sitä joka päivä näe Golden Dragoneita Andersson-fiaskon jälkeen...

----------

